# Pic info, HELP



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

New to everything except bottle collecting! No digital cam.,can not afford at this time, thought of saleing some bottles but !!!!! anyway, my son said to ask if I could take pic. using reg. film,putting them on CD, would I be able to post them here? Love seeing everyones bottles and have loads I would like to share with others here! Glad I found this site, thanks for any help given!!


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks, a starting place is just what I need for now!


----------



## diginit (Jun 15, 2004)

If you need an editor, try Irfan view. The link is in the"Using the forum" "uploading a picture" forum.you can crop,resize,set as JPG,and check the size in properties. Resizing as nesessary.


----------

